# Gas fireplace leak



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

need more than that....some pictures would help....if you shut off valve and still smell gas the leak is somewhere else.....yes dangerous....


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If the gas fumes do not kill you the explosion will.
The first thing the gas company will do is tell you to get out of the house and do not touch anything. They should send someone right out, this is no joke.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

arion said:


> I have three very old freestanding heaters that sit in front of closed-off fireplaces. They are all heated by gas with pipes running through the floorboards and under the house. One with fake logs has smelled of gas since I moved in. I turned the valve parallel to the pipe and it still smells of gas.
> 1) How can I turn it off?
> 2) Am I gonna die?
> Thanks.


 how long have you been in the house....don't want to scare you but joe has a good point...but if you call gas company they will shut off your gas.....I would a plumber 1st they should find the leak repair or isolate it till it can be repaired..without affecting the heat...ben


----------



## arion (Jan 1, 2012)

We've been here about eight months. Cripes, thanks, guys. I will call someone tomorrow. In the meantime, the windows are open.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Something as simple as turning a light on, a piolit light, can cause it to blow.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

THIS IS AN OLD THREAD>>>WHATS UP:yes:


----------

